# *Now Hiring* Cigar Reps



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

The Oliva Cigar Company is announcing the creation of five new Territory Rep. positions.

The cigar industry is a dynamic and challenging industry to be a part of. It offers the distinct opportunity to do for a living what many of us do as a pastime. It offers the opportunity to share your passion of premium handmade cigars and to connect with those that make a living from this craft. 

While any cigar representative can tell you about the many benefits of working on the road for a cigar company, it is also important to understand the more serious side.

The Oliva Cigar Company is a family owned company with an undying determination to position our cigars among the world’s finest. Our sales force is the country's best. They have become the best through constant dedication and hard work. Among the not so attractive parts of the job are:
•	Long Hours 
•	Work weekends and Holidays
•	Heavy Travel 
•	Constant Accountability 
•	Pressure to Produce 
•	Thorough Reporting 
•	and much more.

As we open our company to potential applicants we do so with full disclosure. While being a Cigar Rep. is a dream job to many, it is important that those who are looking for a relaxed environment not apply. We hope that we have both energized the willing and warded off the incapable.

Preferred candidates reside near one of the following cities: Minneapolis, Kansas City, Dallas, Chicago, and Nashville.

For additional information, send me a PM or visit and leave comments at olivacigar.com


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

I must say, this is an opportunity of a lifetime, however everything Dave said is 100% correct on the downsides. Be prepared to live out of a suitcase and have a Holiday Inn Priority Club card.  

This is a great job that has a great upside, however be prepared to work hard 24/7. The family requires 110% effort at all times. I'm glad Dave offered this to the great people on CigarLive!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

As you guys already know, i would kill for this chance! PM sent Dave


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I think Patrick would be what you are looking for he is great with people and really a trust worthy person.Plus he knows a lot about cigar lines....


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

paint said:


> I think Patrick would be what you are looking for he is great with people and really a trust worthy person.Plus he knows a lot about cigar lines....


I second this. Go Patrick :whoohoo:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Damn, why couldn't New York be one of those cities!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Patrick is a great choice.

good lucky buddy!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow, i think i fit *ALL* of the prerequisites being a Noncommissioned Officer in todays Army (Long Hours, Work weekends and Holidays, Heavy Travel, Constant Accountability, Pressure to Produce *AND* Thorough Reporting and plus I'm from Chicago) but Uncle Sam got to me first! if there are any openings in about 6 years, i'd definitely be the first to jump on an offer of this magnitude.


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

Go for it Patrick!! I think it is a perfect match for you.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

good luck Patrick


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I gotta follow suit Patrick would be top notch! Actually I think u should see if Nate wants to move to one of those cities and send Patrick down to cover our store


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Pat--

Here's hoping for you--

Don't forget your buds if it all works out


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I'm contemplating a move to Nashville right now.. you have no idea...


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Go Patrick!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WTG Patrick


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

nyisles said:


> I'm contemplating a move to Nashville right now.. you have no idea...


Send in your resume and see what happens Barry!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

I will have my resume to you ASAP


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is a pretty cool opportunity, especially for Oliva to offer it to cigarlive members


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Good luck Patrick hope ya get it!:smoke2:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> I must say, this is an opportunity of a lifetime, however everything Dave said is 100% correct on the downsides. Be prepared to live out of a suitcase and have a Holiday Inn Priority Club card.
> 
> This is a great job that has a great upside, however be prepared to work hard 24/7. The family requires 110% effort at all times. I'm glad Dave offered this to the great people on CigarLive!


good move Dave. good luck Pat


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

That sounds like a sweet job to go around and talk about cigars and actually get paid for it!!!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

damn...dallas...if i only didn't have such a sweet job now.


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

Very interested. PM Sent.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Who covers your Las Vegas area?


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> wow, i think i fit *ALL* of the prerequisites being a Noncommissioned Officer in todays Army (Long Hours, Work weekends and Holidays, Heavy Travel, Constant Accountability, Pressure to Produce *AND* Thorough Reporting and plus I'm from Chicago) but Uncle Sam got to me first! if there are any openings in about 6 years, i'd definitely be the first to jump on an offer of this magnitude.


I'm thinking the same thing Milton, but being in the National Guard I can put these skills out in the civilian world! PM sent Dave, hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

mark in kc said:


> Very interested. PM Sent.


Good luck, Mark. Too bad I spent *too much *time preparing for the job I already have. Would love to jump at this opportunity.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Makes me wish I lived in one of those cities......


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

This is my dream job. I'm glad to see someone is hiring. I've been an outside sales rep in a different industry and loved it. I love being on the road and meeting new customers. I'm sending in my resume.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

biged843 said:


> This is my dream job. I'm glad to see someone is hiring. I've been an outside sales rep in a different industry and loved it. I love being on the road and meeting new customers. I'm sending in my resume.


Big Ed I was hoping you would throw ur name out there for this one... having been around u for awhile now I know this would fit you perfectly. Good luck on it bro I wish u the best. and as many Oliva's as u smoke i am sure workign for them would hurt ur feelings lol


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> Who covers your Las Vegas area?


Las Vegas is covered.


----------



## -G- (May 9, 2008)

Are these positions still being filled? I sent a PM but haven't received a response yet (no problem, I know you guys probably had a busy weekend with the Big Smoke!). This is an opportunity I would absolutely jump at, no matter the location. Thanks guys


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh man I just saw this... if a job opportunity like this is available after i graduate this summer I'd willingly step away from working in the film industry. Awesome job and congrats to whoever gets the position.


----------



## JLem (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm a political scientist with background in the transportation industry with a long time love of cigars and I definitely would love to be a part of the family as a rep. My analytic skills come in handy with dealing with the leaf.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

IT'S ALIVE!!! kill it! kill it!!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

JLem said:


> I'm a political scientist with background in the transportation industry with a long time love of cigars and I definitely would love to be a part of the family as a rep. My analytic skills come in handy with dealing with the leaf.


this is a 5 year old thread...maybe your reading comprehension skills need some work....


----------



## JLem (Mar 4, 2013)

[OT] Loki said:


> this is a 5 year old thread...maybe your reading comprehension skills need some work....[/QUOTe
> So it is, I followed clicked a link that brought me here from indeed. I assumed it was still active.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

goyankees said:


> I'm contemplating a move to Nashville right now.. you have no idea...


Did you ever move to Nashville, if I may ask?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

[OT] Loki said:


> this is a 5 year old thread...maybe your reading comprehension skills need some work....


Well you know what they say about political scientists  (no pun intended)


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I once talked to a girl who was a polysci major. It hurt my brain to converse with her. And now she's interning at a congressman's office or something. 

"Heeeeere's your sign"


----------

